
Nvidia GTX 1070 Ti takes fight to AMD RX Vega 56 for $450 - rbanffy
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2017/10/nvidia-gtx-1070-ti-price-specs-release-date/
======
bitxbitxbitcoin
Comparable gaming performance but not mining hashrate!

